# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Living costs?

## V

I've tried in vain to find a comprehensible overview of Russian (Moscow, Piter) living costs. Does anybody know anything about this?

----------


## DDT

You can try this: http://www.expat.ru/forum/index.php http://moscowteachers.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=50

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It all depends on what is your standard of living.

----------


## mash_ed potato

I am curious about this as well, though in slightly different circumstances.  I will be living with a host family for a year, most likely not in Moscow or Petersburg (my exchange program regularly sends kids to Siberia).  What is a reasonable estimate on general expenses (meals, toiletries, etc.) for a month?  Is USD150 enough to get by, or do I need more?  I don't have to pay for housing, so this isn't a problem.

----------


## Wowik

USD150 per day is better   ::   
I think USD150 per month is not enough  ::  
Consider USD200 at least if you should buy all meals

----------


## TATY

> USD150 per day is better    
> I think USD150 per month is not enough  
> Consider USD200 at least if you should buy all meals

 In Petersburg I spent about $400/month

----------


## capecoddah

I've been trying to figure this out from a "room and board provided" point of view for a while... Think of it as buying a beer in a big city (say $5) or out in the sticks (say $2). I was figuring $50 a week in a small Russian city. I was chatting with my sponsor today and she told me she doesn't eat much meat because it is expensive. R170/Kg. = $3/Lb. for beef... I was floored... That's boneless chuck roast on sale this week, about the cheapest cut of beef I'd buy (too much time slow roasting / pressure cooking). I'm leaning towards $75 a week now, but I smoke, love good food and drink beer.  
A bit of plastic in the wallet too, but I'm told it's not as easy to use as in the US. That might be a GOOD thing, I spent as much eating out while Xmas shopping as I did on gifts...

----------


## JB

American brands of anything are expensive here. So if you smoke it will cost you (cheap Russian smokes will cost you your health). Beer is cheap at the stores, 34-40 rub per 1.5 liter bottle, but $2 a pint at cafes. In winter all fresh vegies, fruits and meats are Beverly Hills prices.

----------


## Wowik

> 34-40 rub per 1.5 liter bottle

 Фу, какая гадость!
34-40 rub per 0.5 liter bottle is better, but I prefer 60-90 rub per 0.5 if I drink alone  ::

----------


## Lampada

> American brands of anything are expensive here. So if you smoke it will cost you (cheap Russian smokes will cost you your health). Beer is cheap at the stores, 34-40 rub per 1.5 liter bottle, but $2 a pint at cafes. In winter all fresh vegies, fruits and meats are Beverly Hills prices.

 Привет, JBка!  Long time, no see!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> So if you smoke it will cost you (cheap Russian smokes will cost you your health).

   ::  Did they in America invent some smokes that are good for health??! Tell me, tell me pleeeeeeeeeezzz! I want to start saving my health as fast as possible!    ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by JB   So if you smoke it will cost you (cheap Russian smokes will cost you your health).     Did they in America invent some smokes that are good for health??! Tell me, tell me pleeeeeeeeeezzz! I want to start saving my health as fast as possible!

   ::   
Me too me too!   ::   
Hi JB, glad to see you're still around   ::

----------


## JB

I'm still here in Dmitrov but it's a long walk to the computer cafe...... Of course after I get here the computers frequenly crash........

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey, at least you have a computer cafe!

----------


## capecoddah

I thought of this thread today when I was at the check-out counter of the grocery store. $111, I got alot of stuff, but no meat, well, 2 chickens and 2 pounds of fish. 
"American Spirit" cigarettes, organic, additive free. Santa Fe Tobacco Co. Started by Native Americans (Indian with a feather, not a dot) http://www.nascigs.com/
Good smoke, tons of nicotine, the "crack" of cigarettes  ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> I'm still here in Dmitrov but it's a long walk to the computer cafe...... Of course after I get here the computers frequenly crash........

 And I'm still here too (close to Dmitrov (not in Mosow, much closer!), having internet line at my home for a very small price and waiting the recipe of the health-saving smokes!  ::

----------


## JB

Hmm, my English gets worse every day! Didn't mean to imply that cigarettes were available in a "healthy" form, but that Russian cigs will kill you a lot faster than American ones due to the lack of controls over the processing (scary chemicals). 
Now that I'm back in Calif on a visa run I am in shock over the grocery bill........beer at $6 + for a six pack of tasteless colored water.

----------

